# West Mids Rep



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All, it's with deep regret that I am going to have to step down as rep for west Mids at this time. Unfortunately, due to some unforeseen circumstance i predict my car is now going to be off the road for some time and I won't be able to put the time in I would wish.

Please can all parties wishing to be considered to take up this role contact the officials.

Thank you all for your support and I hope I shall see most of you on future meets.

Kind regards

Olivea


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a shame, hope things work out for you.

Phil


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> That's a shame, hope things work out for you.
> 
> Phil


+1 Best Of Luck


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a shame Olivea, anyone you can think of for a replacement ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Olivea, problem with the car?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Olivea

Sorry to hear that you have problems with the TT, and more so that you are having to stand down as Rep.

However, thanks for the two meetings you held at the Sun.

It now looks that our mini cruise around the Brecon Beacons, which was scheduled for next Sunday, will have to be postponed unless some of the other West Midlanders still want it to go ahead. If anyone is interested in a cruise around the Beacons then please let me know via this thread.

Viv.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Olivea said:


> I hope I shall see most of you on future meets.


Hi Olivea,

Gutted to hear you're stepping down. I hope you're back up and running soon and it'll be nice to see you at future meets too.

ATB,
MayZ


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> It now looks that our mini cruise around the Brecon Beacons, which was scheduled for next Sunday, will have to be postponed unless some of the other West Midlanders still want it to go ahead. If anyone is interested in a cruise around the Beacons then please let me know via this thread.


Hi Viv,

I've still this booked in my calendar so I'm still up for it if anyone else is. The weather looks as thought its going to be blue skies and sunny so a run out through Wales would be really good. If numbers are low though then maybe postpone and we'll try and get another one going when the new rep is in place. I'd still like to get a cruise in down Wales this summer if at all possible.

ATB,
MayZ


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Im sure we can put a cruise together for trip to Wales if there are any members interested.

Not sure how many confirmed attendees to the original cruise set out by Olivia but will start a fresh thread to gauge an interest if that sounds like a good idea ?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Templar

At Olivea's last meet on 19th May, we talked of coming down to the Brecon Beacons this coming Sunday. Consequently, I've planned a tour of the Beacons to take in two of the reservoirs and then on to the Beacons National Park Centre. The round trip from Talybont on Usk is approximately 50 miles, which I think would be sufficient considering that you have to travel down from the Midlands. The initial idea was for the West Midlanders to meet at Leominster and then convoy down to Glasbury where I'd meet them and then lead them on the cruise.

May-Z is still up for this, and the weather looks good for this Sunday. If you or anyone else is interested, then let me know so that we can arrange a time to meet at Glasbury. There's a nice pub not far from Glasbury - with a large car park in nice settings for a photo-shoot - that could be the initial pit stop. If you want to buy food, then there are facilities at the National Park which appear to be reasonably priced. The National Park also has a nice car park in amongst trees which would also lend itself to a photo-shoot.

I know it's short notice but if you are interested let me know. Alternatively, it could be postponed to another date but the weather may not be as good as is forecast for Sunday.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Olivea
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have problems with the TT, and more so that you are having to stand down as Rep.
> 
> ...


Hi Viv

Have you considered taking the role on as West Mids rep ?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Templar

Thanks for the compliment!!

I live at Blackwood in South Wales, but as there didn't seem to be anything happening down here, I asked Olivea if I could join her group - Kate's group at Bristol didn't fit in with my weekend plans - my wife and I enjoy a curry on a Saturday night!! So I joined the West Midlands Group.

Technically, I'm an outsider but I'm happy to liaise with your area. I've asked May-Z to consider becoming your Rep but, as yet, he's not responded to my PM - I think he's probably not seen it as yet.

There appears to be a void between South Wales - Bristol - West Mids. Hopefully, between us we can rectify this. I'm joining K8 this coming Wednesday for her trip to the Morgan Factory, so it's something we can talk about.

Returning to the proposed meet, if we can't make it this weekend then let's try to get something going before the summer goes. I'm happy to organize things this end and also through mid Wales. Dani gave me a nice route through mid Wales which we could use on another occasion. And, probably, more suitable from the point of the West Midlanders.

Viv.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys... Cars fixed.... Wasn't as bad as I thought... Still got loads to do though. What's going on for summer, shall we get this cruise back on track?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Olivea

Glad to hear that your car's fixed. With regard to the cruise, then why not. There appear to be several of the West Midlanders who are interested, so it could still be organised for August.


----------



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

When and where? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

August 18th Sunday. Massive convoy out somewhere!! Who's up for it?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivea said:


> August 18th Sunday. Massive convoy out somewhere!! Who's up for it?


Yeah sounds good. .got a particular route in mind..doesn't need to be far for a simple scenic A -B route.
Did a nice one last week from mine.
Coven-Patsull-Bridgnorth (back route)-Ludlow. 
Generally fairly quite too, time dependant.

Or

Black Mountains/ Brecon .

What you think ? Any more suggestions ?


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds brilliant, I went to Bridgnorth the other week... Lovely roads.. Everyone up for this?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Olivea said:


> Sounds brilliant, I went to Bridgnorth the other week... Lovely roads.. Everyone up for this?


Draw up a route, pick a date, sort a meeting place and post it up asking for names 8)


----------



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

I'll come aslong as the car is up for it.

MOT next week :?


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

